# Dials Do It For Me



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

I promised a picture and here it is.. the super slim, 401 small hand movement with the 'Genuine Lizard' strap.










I especially love the pointy lume in the batons and..well just about everything else about it.

Yes I know, before you perfectionists mention it, the big hands are a little blackened and I'll get around to re-plating where it's worn in good time. Luckily with my failing eyesight it's not a big issue!

I still think it's beautiful, but I shall have to keep this one for special occassions only because spares for the 401 are unavailable (even from Cousins), and the winder is starting to 'slip and click'!

I'm so glad I bought it even so. Now it's in competition with my other one










An MST 364, with no winder problems, and I do think a nice strap sets the whole watch off..like this










Please, excuse the poor lighting with the pictures.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm! Waffles! :man_in_love:

Mike


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Lovely thing and there you have it, the GuillochÃ© dials!


----------



## trim (Sep 23, 2010)

Yes very very nice. I am very fond of this style of hand and the dial is wonderful.

The winder parts should be the same as the 351/352/364/400/401/402/416. Which bit do you need? It would normally be a lack of lubrication due to a long time since last service, or even something as simple as the crown being too far down on the stem from fitting an inappropriate replacement. Normally a service would set this right.


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

trim said:


> Yes very very nice. I am very fond of this style of hand and the dial is wonderful.
> 
> The winder parts should be the same as the 351/352/364/400/401/402/416. Which bit do you need? It would normally be a lack of lubrication due to a long time since last service, or even something as simple as the crown being too far down on the stem from fitting an inappropriate replacement. Normally a service would set this right.


It would be great if it really was a simple matter of lubrication/service, but most probably it's down to rounding off of the teeth at the click or the winding pinion etc. I've checked Cousins for availabiltiy of said parts. They are just not available for early Roamers i.e parts 407/410/415/425. There are plenty for the MST 414s and 520s, but the split stems of the waterproof models (Brevetes/436/471s et al) are also unavailable generally.


----------



## trim (Sep 23, 2010)

Roamer Man said:


> trim said:
> 
> 
> > Yes very very nice. I am very fond of this style of hand and the dial is wonderful.
> ...


I have yet to see an MST that is so worn in these parts that they slip. Rusted, yes - worn no. More likely the setting works are gummed up preventing seating the clutch properly into the winding pinion (or as I said, crown issues). A service will deal with that. While it is remotely possible they are worn out or damaged- this is not the first thing to assume due to the way the teeth are designed to mesh.

Agreed, availability of the split stem is an issue for the 436/470 autos.


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

:thumbup: a very nice watch and strap.


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

trim said:


> Roamer Man said:
> 
> 
> > trim said:
> ...


Well, that's certainly good news Trim. The simpler the problem the more I like it. I'll add yet another to the growing list of watches to get serviced, in some sort of order of priority!


----------

